# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Добавляем возможностей ютубу!

## rstp14

* Возможность включать HTML 5 видео.
* 2 темы для ютуб - стандартная белая и чёрная.
* Изменение громкости колёсиком мыши.
* И другие дополнительные возможности для ютуб.

Работает на:
Google Chrome
Яндекс. Браузер
Opera (Требуется расширение https://addons.opera.com/ru/extensio...-9/?display=en )

Установка:
1. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...gledbmndjpblei
2. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...aflmpcddinpjjp
3. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...cdgepllmpfceif

Расширения не конфликтуют!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

